

Smarter Than It Sounds: This Router Has a Fern Growing From It - vetler
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/11/this-router-has-a-fern-growing-out-of-it-for-a-reason/

======
AjithAntony
[http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2013/05/can-wifi-
sign...](http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2013/05/can-wifi-signals-
stunt-plant-growth/)

------
Shish2k
Was hoping for a hack that used the plant as an antenna; got a political art
project :(

